# Ambitious raffle (bezzera strega)



## coffeechap

Hi all I spoke to Glen about this earlier tonight and really want the Strega to go to a forum memebr instead of on the bay and came up with a plan to get some money into the forum as well. So Up for raffle is the Bezzera Strega I have listed in the For sale thread, however I dont want to get any money from anyone until I can be sure that the right amount of money has been reached. I bought the machine for £900 from another forum member purely to carryout the evaluation that i listed on here and basically just want that back, it has only been used for a maximum of 500 shots of coffee so still almost new, this is a £1300 lever with 21 Month warranty with Bellla Barista remaining, I am looking to do a 100 tickets at £10 each making a total of £1000, of which £100 will go straight back into the forum. If you are interested and prepared to commit to tickets then add your name below with how many tickets you would like. IF and I mean IF we reach the required amount of 100 tickets, then I will look to get payment off everyone. Please only put your name down if you will definitley commit to the purchase of a ticket. There will only be 100 tickets available for this raffle.

This could be a fab way for one lucky forum member to get a £1300 lever machine for a tenner

pictres are here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11051-bezzera-strega-lever-machine

just cut and paste the list then add your name with a number you may have as many tickets as you like when the list gets to 100 the draw shuts. I will run this for a week to see how it goes, perhaps this is a little ambitious but who knows.

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.


----------



## Dave.wilton

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

Total = 2


----------



## bubbajvegas

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

Total = 3


----------



## Neill

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

Total = 4


----------



## robti

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

Total = 5


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. Systemic Kid 1 ticket


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

6. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

6. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

7. Systemic Kidd 1 ticket


----------



## 4515

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

6. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

7. Working Dog 1 ticket


----------



## Somnophore

Fixes it you missed one out

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog


----------



## brewboy

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. Brewboy 2 tickets


----------



## jtvrg

Fixes it you missed one out

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg


----------



## 4085

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41


----------



## Dylan

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

(added brewboy back in)

If this doesn't get there it may be worth upping the tickets to £20, not sure if that would put people off but it may make it easier to get to the total.


----------



## reneb

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. Reneb 1 ticket


----------



## 4085

reneb, you have missed 6 people from your cut and paste list!


----------



## reneb

sorry, must have been looking at an old post, will re-post the list


----------



## reneb

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

reneb said:


> 1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.
> 
> 2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket
> 
> 3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket
> 
> 4. Neill 1 ticket
> 
> 5. RobTi 1 ticket
> 
> 6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket
> 
> 7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket
> 
> 8. Working Dog
> 
> 9. jtvrg
> 
> 10 dfk41
> 
> 11 dfk41
> 
> 12 brewboy
> 
> 13 brewboy
> 
> 14 D_Evans
> 
> 15. Reneb - 1 ticket


16. Geordie-barista 2 tickets


----------



## Somnophore

Fixed it again

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista


----------



## Walter Sobchak

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u


----------



## rmcgandara

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara


----------



## 666tyler

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket


----------



## Spukey

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket


----------



## Charliej

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket

23 Charliej - 1 ticket


----------



## dogday38

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket


----------



## oop north

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket


----------



## beebah

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket


----------



## beebah

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket


----------



## richardblack5

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket


----------



## Geordie Boy

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket


----------



## Jollybean

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket


----------



## chomer

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket


----------



## MarkyP

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket


----------



## coffeechap

Roll up roll up come on folks lets get this gone and raise 100 for the forum


----------



## Mrboots2u

Come on ladies as gents, don't miss the chance to win £1300 machine for a tenner !


----------



## 4085

We need a few more to declare on this...otherwise it ain't gonna happen!


----------



## CamV6

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6


----------



## noelweston

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6

33. noelweston


----------



## Mrboots2u

Third of the way there !


----------



## aphelion

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket

2 more for me please!


----------



## Yes Row

aphelion said:


> 1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.
> 
> 2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket
> 
> 3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket
> 
> 4. Neill 1 ticket
> 
> 5. RobTi 1 ticket
> 
> 6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket
> 
> 7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket
> 
> 8. Working Dog
> 
> 9. jtvrg
> 
> 10 dfk41
> 
> 11 dfk41
> 
> 12 brewboy
> 
> 13 brewboy
> 
> 14 D_Evans
> 
> 15. Reneb - 1 ticket
> 
> 16. Geordie-Barista
> 
> 17. Geordie-Barista
> 
> 18 Walter Sobchak
> 
> 19 mrboots2u
> 
> 20 rmcgandara
> 
> 21 666tyler - 1 ticket
> 
> 22 Spukey - 1 ticket
> 
> 23 Charliej - 1 ticket
> 
> 24 dogday38 - 1 ticket
> 
> 25. oop north - 1 ticket
> 
> 26. Beebah - 1 ticket
> 
> 27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket
> 
> 28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket
> 
> 29. Jollybean - 1 ticket
> 
> 30. chomer - 1 ticket
> 
> 31. MarkyP - 1 ticket
> 
> 32. CamV6
> 
> 33. noelweston
> 
> 34. Aphelion - 1 ticket
> 
> 35. Aphelion - 1 ticket
> 
> 2 more for me please!


36. Yes Row 1 ticket


----------



## MWJB

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket


----------



## alisingh

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket

40.Norry - 1 ticket

ok 40 folks getting closer


----------



## repeat

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket

40.Norry - 1 ticket

41. repeat

42. repeat


----------



## Daren

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket

40.Norry - 1 ticket

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket


----------



## carper2k

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket.

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41

11 dfk41

12 brewboy

13 brewboy

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket

40.Norry - 1 ticket

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket

44. carper2k - 1 ticket


----------



## 4085

Did repeat mean to buy two tickets....LOL


----------



## repeat

Lol. I almost got stuck in a loop.


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket

44. carper2k - 1 ticket

ok folks i have an idea with this, if everyone is in agreement, my suggestion is to up the ticket to £20 per ticket and therefore reduce the odds to 50-1 chance of winning, this would mean that those that have two tickets already would just go to one £20 ticket (unless they still wanted 2) the rest would just have to put in £10 more. This would mean that we would only need another 10 £20 tickets gone to run the Raffle and perhaps have this done on sunday, if you agree just amend the list with £20 next to the ten as I have done..


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

coffeechap said:


> 1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20
> 
> 2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket
> 
> 3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20
> 
> 4. Neill 1 ticket
> 
> 5. RobTi 1 ticket
> 
> 6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket
> 
> 7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket
> 
> 8. Working Dog
> 
> 9. jtvrg
> 
> 10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20
> 
> 11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20
> 
> 12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20
> 
> 13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20
> 
> 14 D_Evans
> 
> 15. Reneb - 1 ticket
> 
> 16. Geordie-Barista
> 
> 17. Geordie-Barista
> 
> 18 Walter Sobchak
> 
> 19 mrboots2u
> 
> 20 rmcgandara
> 
> 21 666tyler - 1 ticket
> 
> 22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20
> 
> 23 Charliej - 1 ticket
> 
> 24 dogday38 - 1 ticket
> 
> 25. oop north - 1 ticket
> 
> 26. Beebah - 1 ticket
> 
> 27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket
> 
> 28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket
> 
> 29. Jollybean - 1 ticket
> 
> 30. chomer - 1 ticket
> 
> 31. MarkyP - 1 ticket
> 
> 32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20
> 
> 33. noelweston
> 
> 34. Aphelion - 1 ticket
> 
> 35. Aphelion - 1 ticket
> 
> 36. Yes Row - 1 ticket
> 
> 37. MWJB - 1 ticket
> 
> 38. MWJB - 1 ticket
> 
> 39 alisingh - 1 ticket
> 
> 40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20
> 
> 41. repeat
> 
> 42. repeat
> 
> 43. Daren - 1 ticket
> 
> 44. carper2k - 1 ticket
> 
> ok folks i have an idea with this, if everyone is in agreement, my suggestion is to up the ticket to £20 per ticket and therefore reduce the odds to 50-1 chance of winning, this would mean that those that have two tickets already would just go to one £20 ticket (unless they still wanted 2) the rest would just have to put in £10 more. This would mean that we would only need another 10 £20 tickets gone to run the Raffle and perhaps have this done on sunday, if you agree just amend the list with £20 next to the ten as I have done..


I'd still take 2.


----------



## CoffeeDiva

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket

44. carper2k - 1 ticket

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket

44. carper2k - 1 ticket

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £20

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista £20

17. Geordie-Barista £20

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket

44. carper2k - 1 ticket

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20


----------



## Walter Sobchak

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £20

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista £20

17. Geordie-Barista £20

18 Walter Sobchak Happy for £20

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket

44. carper2k - 1 ticket

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20


----------



## Charliej

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket

44. carper2k - 1 ticket

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20


----------



## alisingh

Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket

44. carper2k - 1 ticket

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20


----------



## aphelion

Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20

14 D_Evans

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket

44. carper2k - 1 ticket

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20


----------



## Dylan

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20

14 D_Evans - Happy at £20

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - 1 ticket

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket

44. carper2k - 1 ticket

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20

Could I throw in a suggestion that those who are happy for £20 simply get two tickets, doubling their odds, this would allow people who only want to spend £10 to still enter.

Although it may still cause a bit of trouble reaching the goal.


----------



## 666tyler

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20

14 D_Evans - Happy at £20

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - happy for £20

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket

44. carper2k - 1 ticket

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20

46. 666tyler - 2nd ticket happy £20


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20

14 D_Evans - Happy at £20

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - happy for £20

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 -

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket

44. carper2k - 1 ticket

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20

46. 666tyler - 2nd ticket happy £20


----------



## Mrboots2u

I can't copy and paste on this , can you change mine to happy to pay £20 ?


----------



## chomer

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20

14 D_Evans - Happy at £20

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - happy for £20

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 -

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket

44. carper2k - 1 ticket

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20

46. 666tyler - 2nd ticket happy £20


----------



## chomer

Done Mrboots2u


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thanks !!!!!!!


----------



## Geordie Boy

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20

14 D_Evans - Happy at £20

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - happy for £20

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket - Happy for £20

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 -

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket

44. carper2k - 1 ticket

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20

46. 666tyler - 2nd ticket happy £20


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket

7. Gangstarrrrr £10 or £20

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20

14 D_Evans - Happy at £20

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista

17. Geordie-Barista

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - happy for £20

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket - Happy for £20

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 -

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket

44. carper2k - 1 ticket

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20

46. 666tyler - 2nd ticket happy £20


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr £10 or £20

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20

14 D_Evans - Happy at £20

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista £20

17. Geordie-Barista £20

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - happy for £20

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket - Happy for £20

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 -

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket

44. carper2k - 1 ticket

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20

46. 666tyler - 2nd ticket happy £20


----------



## billcoxfam

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr £10 or £20

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20

14 D_Evans - Happy at £20

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista £20

17. Geordie-Barista £20

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - happy for £20

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket - Happy for £20

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 -

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket

44. carper2k - 1 ticket

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20

46. 666tyler - 2nd ticket happy £20

47. billcoxfam - £20


----------



## carper2k

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr £10 or £20

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20

14 D_Evans - Happy at £20

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista £20

17. Geordie-Barista £20

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - happy for £20

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket - Happy for £20

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 -

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket

44. carper2k - 1 ticket happy for £20

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20

46. 666tyler - 2nd ticket happy £20

47. billcoxfam - £20


----------



## Neill

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket- Happy for £20

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr £10 or £20

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20

14 D_Evans - Happy at £20

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista £20

17. Geordie-Barista £20

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - happy for £20

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket - Happy for £20

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 -

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket

38. MWJB - 1 ticket

39 alisingh - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket

44. carper2k - 1 ticket happy for £20

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20

46. 666tyler - 2nd ticket happy £20

47. billcoxfam - £20


----------



## MWJB

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket- Happy for £20

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr £10 or £20

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20

14 D_Evans - Happy at £20

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista £20

17. Geordie-Barista £20

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - happy for £20

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket - Happy for £20

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 -

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket @ £20

38. MWJB - 1 ticket @ £20

39 alisingh - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket

44. carper2k - 1 ticket happy for £20

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20

46. 666tyler - 2nd ticket happy £20

47. billcoxfam - £20


----------



## oop north

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket- Happy for £20

5. RobTi 1 ticket

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr £10 or £20

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20

14 D_Evans - Happy at £20

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista £20

17. Geordie-Barista £20

18 Walter Sobchak

19 mrboots2u - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - happy for £20

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket - £10 happy for £20

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket - Happy for £20

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 -

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket @ £20

38. MWJB - 1 ticket @ £20

39 alisingh - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket

44. carper2k - 1 ticket happy for £20

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20

46. 666tyler - 2nd ticket happy £20

47. billcoxfam - £20


----------



## coffeechap

Hmmmm we a starting to get close folks, a couple more people in and a few more £20 people and this is on this weekend. Thanks very much so far


----------



## Mrboots2u

What's the total?


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket- Happy for £20

5. RobTi 1 ticket- £20

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr £10 or £20

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20

14 D_Evans - Happy at £20

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista £20

17. Geordie-Barista £20

18 Walter Sobchak £20

19 mrboots2u - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - happy for £20

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket - £10 happy for £20

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket - Happy for £20

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 -

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket @ £20

38. MWJB - 1 ticket @ £20

39 alisingh - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket

44. carper2k - 1 ticket happy for £20

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20

46. 666tyler - 2nd ticket happy £20

47. billcoxfam - £20


----------



## coffeechap

31 @ £20 so far so getting there


----------



## Daren

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket- Happy for £20

5. RobTi 1 ticket- £20

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr £10 or £20

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20

14 D_Evans - Happy at £20

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista £20

17. Geordie-Barista £20

18 Walter Sobchak £20

19 mrboots2u - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - happy for £20

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket - £10 happy for £20

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket - Happy for £20

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket

30. chomer - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 -

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket @ £20

38. MWJB - 1 ticket @ £20

39 alisingh - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket, happy @ £20

44. carper2k - 1 ticket happy for £20

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20

46. 666tyler - 2nd ticket happy £20

47. billcoxfam - £20


----------



## robti

Ok who read my mind, just in case it was meant for someone else


----------



## Jollybean

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket- Happy for £20

5. RobTi 1 ticket- £20

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr £10 or £20

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20

14 D_Evans - Happy at £20

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista £20

17. Geordie-Barista £20

18 Walter Sobchak £20

19 mrboots2u - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - happy for £20

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket - £10 happy for £20

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket - Happy for £20

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket - Happy for £20

30. chomer - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 -

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket @ £20

38. MWJB - 1 ticket @ £20

39 alisingh - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket, happy @ £20

44. carper2k - 1 ticket happy for £20

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20

46. 666tyler - 2nd ticket happy £20

47. billcoxfam - £20


----------



## Wobin19

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket. £10 - Happy for £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket

3. bubbajvegas 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

4. Neill 1 ticket- Happy for £20

5. RobTi 1 ticket- £20

6. Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr £10 or £20

8. Working Dog

9. jtvrg

10 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

11 dfk41 £10 - Happy for £20

12 brewboy - £10 Happy for £20

13 Big Ben - £10 Happy for £20

14 D_Evans - Happy at £20

15. Reneb - 1 ticket

16. Geordie-Barista £20

17. Geordie-Barista £20

18 Walter Sobchak £20

19 mrboots2u - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

20 rmcgandara

21 666tyler - happy for £20

22 Spukey - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

23 Charliej - 1 ticket -£10 happy for £20

24 dogday38 - 1 ticket

25. oop north - 1 ticket - £10 happy for £20

26. Beebah - 1 ticket

27.richardblack5 - 1 ticket

28. Geordie Boy - 1 ticket - Happy for £20

29. Jollybean - 1 ticket - Happy for £20

30. chomer - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

31. MarkyP - 1 ticket

32. CamV6 - 1 ticket £10 -

33. noelweston

34. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

35. Aphelion - 1 ticket £10 - Happy for £20

36. Yes Row - 1 ticket

37. MWJB - 1 ticket @ £20

38. MWJB - 1 ticket @ £20

39 alisingh - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

40.Norry - 1 ticket £10 -happy for £20

41. repeat

42. repeat

43. Daren - 1 ticket, happy @ £20

44. carper2k - 1 ticket happy for £20

45. CoffeeDiva - 1 ticket £20

46. 666tyler - 2nd ticket happy £20

47. billcoxfam - £20

48. Wobin19- 1 ticket £10, Happy @ £20


----------



## coffeechap

Ok 34 confirmed at £20 so 16 more confirmed £20 tickets and this is a go go go


----------



## shaun1

shaun1-1ticket [email protected]£20

Can someone add me to the list can't copy&paste with this phone:mad:

Thanks!!!


----------



## Danm

Coffechap. I'll take a ticket at £20.(can't copy/paste on the phone

(Probably missed it on the thread but let me know how to get funds to you)

Cheers

Dan


----------



## aphelion

Dave - please can you put me down for 1 more £20 ticket (so thats 3x £20 for me..ouch!)

Wife wants a go too!









Cheers


----------



## coffeechap

shaun1 added plus DanM and an extra for Aphelion who is clearly feeling lucky....

1. Coffeechap £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket £10..............

3. bubbajvegas £20

4. Neill £20

5. RobTi £20

6. Systemic Kid £20

7. Gangstarrrrr £20

8. Working Dog £10................

9. jtvrg £10 ...................

10 dfk41 - £20

11 dfk41 - £20

12 brewboy - £20

13 Big Ben - £20

14 D_Evans - £20

15. Reneb - £10 ................

16. Geordie-Barista £20

17. Geordie-Barista £20

18 Walter Sobchak £20

19 mrboots2u - £20

20 rmcgandara £10...................

21 666tyler - £20

22 Spukey - £20

23 Charliej - £20

24 dogday38 - £10........unable to do £20 slot available...

25. oop north - £20

26. Beebah - £10 .....................

27. Richardblack5 - £10 ...................

28. Geordie Boy - £20

29. Jollybean - £20

30. chomer - £20

31. MarkyP - £10 ................

32. Danm £20

33. noelweston - £10................

34. Aphelion - £20

35. Aphelion - £20

36. Yes Row - £10 ....................

37. MWJB - £20

38. MWJB - £20

39 alisingh - £20

40.Norry - £20

41. repeat £10..................

42. repeat£10..................

43. Daren - £20

44. carper2k - £20

45. CoffeeDiva - £20

46. 666tyler - £20

47. billcoxfam - £20

48. Wobin19- £20

49. Shaun1 - £20

50. Aphelion -£20


----------



## aphelion

coffeechap said:


> and an extra for Aphelion who is clearly feeling lucky....


Yeah, and bl00dy skint!


----------



## Danm

Don't seem to be on the list


----------



## coffeechap

number 32 dan


----------



## Neill

Danm said:


> Don't seem to be on the list


No 32! Good luck.


----------



## reneb

1. Coffeechap £20

2. Dave.wilton 1 ticket £10..............

3. bubbajvegas £20

4. Neill £20

5. RobTi £20

6. Systemic Kid £20

7. Gangstarrrrr £20

8. Working Dog £10................

9. jtvrg £10 ...................

10 dfk41 - £20

11 dfk41 - £20

12 brewboy - £20

13 Big Ben - £20

14 D_Evans - £20

15. Reneb - £20

16. Geordie-Barista £20

17. Geordie-Barista £20

18 Walter Sobchak £20

19 mrboots2u - £20

20 rmcgandara £10...................

21 666tyler - £20

22 Spukey - £20

23 Charliej - £20

24 dogday38 - £10........unable to do £20 slot available...

25. oop north - £20

26. Beebah - £10 .....................

27. Richardblack5 - £10 ...................

28. Geordie Boy - £20

29. Jollybean - £20

30. chomer - £20

31. MarkyP - £10 ................

32. Danm £20

33. noelweston - £10................

34. Aphelion - £20

35. Aphelion - £20

36. Yes Row - £10 ....................

37. MWJB - £20

38. MWJB - £20

39 alisingh - £20

40.Norry - £20

41. repeat £10..................

42. repeat£10..................

43. Daren - £20

44. carper2k - £20

45. CoffeeDiva - £20

46. 666tyler - £20

47. billcoxfam - £20

48. Wobin19- £20

49. Shaun1 - £20

50. Aphelion -£20x


----------



## Danm

Stoooooooopid!

Thanks guys


----------



## coffeechap

Ok folks no more names for the draw the list below is fifty if the 11 left decide to go for £20 then the draw will be made, there are potentially a few slots still avaiable so if you are interested in getting in just register your interest on the thread and i will add people on a first come first serve basis. Once I have all confirmations i will send out the payment details, as soon as I have received all payments the draw will be made independently by glenn..... Good luck everyone

This will be the only list from now on and only I can ammend it.

1. Coffeechap £20 paid

2. Dave.wilton £20 paid

3. bubbajvegas £20

4. Neill £20 payment pending

5. RobTi £20 paid

6. Systemic Kid £20 paid

7. Gangstarrrrr £20 paid

8. Working Dog £20 paid

9. jtvrg £20

10 dfk41 - £20 paid

11 dfk41 - £20 paid

12 brewboy - £20 paid

13 Big Ben - £20 paid

14 D_Evans - £20 paid

15 Reneb - £20

16 Geordie-Barista £20 paid

17 Geordie-Barista £20 paid

18 Walter Sobchak £20 payment pending

19 Mrboots2u - £20 paid

20 Rmcgandara £20 payment pending

21 666tyler - £20 paid

22 Spukey - £20 paid

23 Charliej - £20 paid

24 Big Ben - £20 paid

25 Oop north - £20

26 Drude- £20 paid

27 Geordie Barista £20 paid

28 Geordie Boy - £20 paid

29 Jollybean - £20

30 chomer - £20 payment pending

31 MarkyP - £20

32 Danm £20

33 noelweston - £10................

34 Aphelion - £20 paid

35 Aphelion - £20 paid

36 Yes Row - £10 ....................

37 MWJB - £20 paid

38 MWJB - £20 paid

39 Alisingh - £20 paid

40 Norry - £20

41 Repeat £20 paid

42 Vikingboy £20 paid

43 Daren - £20 paid

44 Carper2k -  £20

45 CoffeeDiva - £20 paid

46 666tyler - £20 paid

47 Billcoxfam - £20 paid

48 Wobin19- £20 paid

49 Shaun1 - £20 paid

50 Aphelion - £20 paid


----------



## richardblack5

Unable to do £20 sorry


----------



## 4515

I can do £20

Will leave you to amend the list as above


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

I can take a third.


----------



## jtvrg

£20 is fine for me


----------



## coffeechap

Richardblack5 removed, geordiebarista extra ticket (3) now added at number 27, working dog and jtvrg [email protected]£20.... soooo close now


----------



## coffeechap

just 8 more people needed to confirm and this is on, hopefully pm everyone this afternoon with the payment details


----------



## Mrboots2u

That would be brilliant ! And if we reach it would deserve a new smiley Dave face pic don't you think ?


----------



## vikingboy

1 please.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Sorry to be pedantic but you'll need to make sure that Geordie_Barista and myself don't get mixed up in the draw as last time Glen did the draw for the Mignon, my user name got shortened to Geordie in his software. Therefore I suggest the draw just gets done against numbers then this won't be a problem.


----------



## coffeechap

it wont be a problem as i can asign your actual name to your ticket, as the software radomises the tickets then picks a random number which is much more transparent.


----------



## Geordie Boy

that sounds fine


----------



## coffeechap

7 more to go !!!! and yes a picture of happy chappy will be provided.....


----------



## drude

Not sure what the copy/paste procedure is now as that list is looking pretty complicated, but I'll have a £20 ticket if you can add me, Dave.


----------



## coffeechap

RESERVE LIST FOR TICKETS

1. Viking Boy £20

2. Drude £20


----------



## MarkyP

Dave,

Happy to convert my ticket to a £20 one!


----------



## repeat

[email protected]£20 for me (converting the [email protected]£10)


----------



## coffeechap

Vikingboy added due to repeat having 1 ticket at £20 MarkyP also updated, just 4 more people to reply

Drude first refusal on ticket....


----------



## Spukey

Spukey likes raffles does Spukey!

Yippeee!


----------



## coffeechap

so will CC once the last four get back to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Spukey said:


> Spukey likes raffles does Spukey!
> 
> Yippeee!


Talking about yourself in the third personis a sure sign of madness. That's what Mrboots think anyway


----------



## Dave.wilton

Dave.wilton paid £20


----------



## vikingboy

vikingboy paid


----------



## 4515

Working Dog Paid


----------



## coffeechap

entry number 95 updated with who has paid


----------



## repeat

repeat has paid.


----------



## Charliej

I've paid as well, see the text I sent you Dave


----------



## coffeechap

updated charlie, no siganl on phone at mo....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots paid £20


----------



## Wobin19

Just paid the £20 - Cheers.


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Paid here too.


----------



## 4085

paid paid paid p


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

paid paid paid


----------



## coffeechap

Really wish the last 4 would get back to me!!


----------



## billcoxfam

£20.00 paid earlier this evening.


----------



## beebah

Sorry guys, I've just read this now. Please take my name off the list and let someone else take part in the raffle, I'll need that extra 20 this week!


----------



## coffeechap

No problem beebah Drude will take your slot thanks for your interest


----------



## Neill

Just paid £20. Thanks


----------



## drude

I've paid now too


----------



## Walter Sobchak

Just got home gonna make myself a double and then I'll make payment!


----------



## coffeechap

Walter Sobchak said:


> Just got home gonna make myself a double and then I'll make payment!


Glad to see you have your priorities right man


----------



## Mrboots2u

Walter Sobchak said:


> Just got home gonna make myself a double and then I'll make payment!


I would expect nothing less with that username !


----------



## Walter Sobchak

coffeechap said:


> Glad to see you have your priorities right man










Payment sent


----------



## alisingh

payment sent yesterday.


----------



## coffeechap

Just thought I would put the list here to keep people updated, if we get the last 3 responses in and the final payments made we may get the draw done this evening, I will accept that the pending payments will clear after the draw.

1. Coffeechap £20 paid

2. Dave.wilton £20 paid

3. bubbajvegas £20 paid

4. Neill £20 payment pending

5. RobTi £20 paid

6. Systemic Kid £20 paid

7. Gangstarrrrr £20 paid

8. Working Dog £20 paid

9. jtvrg £20

10 dfk41 - £20 paid

11 dfk41 - £20 paid

12 brewboy - £20 paid

13 Big Ben - £20 paid

14 D_Evans - £20 paid

15 Reneb - £20 Paid

16 Geordie-Barista £20 paid

17 Geordie-Barista £20 paid

18 Walter Sobchak £20 payment pending

19 Mrboots2u - £20 paid

20 Rmcgandara £20 paid

21 666tyler - £20 paid

22 Spukey - £20 paid

23 Charliej - £20 paid

24 Big Ben - £20 paid

25 Oop north - £20 paid

26 Drude- £20 paid

27 Geordie Barista £20 paid

28 Geordie Boy - £20 paid

29 Jollybean - £20

30 chomer - £20 payment pending

31 MarkyP - £20

32 Danm £20 paid

33 noelweston £20 paid

34 Aphelion - £20 paid

35 Aphelion - £20 paid

36 Yes Row - £10 ....................

37 MWJB - £20 paid

38 MWJB - £20 paid

39 Alisingh - £20 paid

40 Norry - £20 paid

41 Repeat £20 paid

42 Vikingboy £20 paid

43 Daren - £20 paid

44 Carper2k - £20

45 CoffeeDiva - £20 paid

46 666tyler - £20 paid

47 Billcoxfam - £20 paid

48 Wobin19- £20 paid

49 Shaun1 - £20 paid

50 Aphelion - £20 paid


----------



## bubbajvegas

Now paid,bit late due to a day grafting and on the lash yesterday


----------



## bignorry

same here, seems that nothing happens on this forum for days and when you are not on for a day everything goes at 100mph


----------



## bignorry

Now anyone got the dimensions? as I will have to clear a space,


----------



## oop north

Had friends to stay or weekend so not been able to do anything until now - about to send payment now....

and payment sent!


----------



## coffeechap

updated the list accordingly


----------



## reneb

payment now sent, sorry for the delay.


----------



## coffeechap

This is whats left folks then we are on

9. jtvrg £20

29 Jollybean - £20

31 MarkyP - £20

32 Danm £20

33 noelweston - £10 need confimation and payment

36 Yes Row - £10 need confiramtion and payment


----------



## Dave.wilton

Obvious question but as we have some £10 does £20 get you two entries?


----------



## coffeechap

Really want to get the draw done today, so expressions of interest on the two places that have not confirmed that they will go for £20 if I dont hear back from them by 6 o'clock then they will be replaced by the first two that can commit and pay today, the other four who have not paid yet will still be in but payment will be expected even after the draw has been made, I think it would be a great end to the weekend to do the draw....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Come on guys, lets get this wrapped up so we can concentrate on the test match - there's only so much tension a person can bear!

Big, big thank you to Lever Legend for getting the raffle together - lot of hard work and organisation.


----------



## 4515

The big question is for the next raffle - how does Coffeechap top this one ?


----------



## CoffeeDiva

working dog said:


> The big question is for the next raffle - how does Coffeechap top this one ?


He puts himself up for raffle and the winner gets their own personal home barista (with a shed load of equipment obviously).


----------



## The Systemic Kid

CoffeeDiva said:


> He puts himself up for raffle and the winner gets their own personal home barista (with a shed load of equipment obviously).


What a great idea.


----------



## carper2k

Sorry for the delay payment now sent

Paul


----------



## coffeechap

cheers paul.........


----------



## coffeechap

Coffeediva that sounds like slavery! whoever won that would need an exceptionally big house for all my kit..


----------



## CoffeeDiva

coffeechap said:


> Coffeediva that sounds like slavery! whoever won that would need an exceptionally big house for all my kit..


Have spoken to husband - our flat is kind of small so we are willing to move into your house as part of this deal (we presume it is already big since it stores your kit).


----------



## The Systemic Kid

CoffeeDiva said:


> Have spoken to husband - our flat is kind of small so we are willing to move into your house as part of this deal (we presume it is already big since it stores your kit).


Think you should be moving to PMs now, Coffeediva.


----------



## noelweston

Just to get back on track - confirmed and paid £20 - also replied to PM.

Blimey - one day at work and we get 7 pages of updates on this thread!

Noel


----------



## coffeechap

down to four

9. jtvrg £20

29 Jollybean - £20

31 MarkyP - £20

36 Yes Row - £10 need confirmation and payment


----------



## Danm

I have paid CoffeeChap. thanks

Dan


----------



## coffeechap

got it dan thanks


----------



## Jollybean

Sorry for delay. Payment now made


----------



## coffeechap

And then there were 3

9. jtvrg £20

31 MarkyP - £20

36 Yes Row - £10 need confirmation and payment


----------



## Dylan

so...close...


----------



## coffeechap

I know I just wish they would get back to me, might just run it anyway and get payment after the event, pretty sure one would pay if they won!!!!!!


----------



## TonyW

I'll be in for £20 if you need a sub.


----------



## coffeechap

thanks Tony and noted.....


----------



## coffeechap

god this is soooooooooooooooooo frustrating


----------



## Spukey

Agreed, come on guys, we wanna do the draw!


----------



## 4085

Who votes that this is drawn now? If there are only 3 outstanding, then there are two scenarios. if they do not win, they might say they would not have bought the ticket anyway, or they win/do not win and in the spirit of things, cough up anyway. (i know there are other scenarios, but lets keep it simple)


----------



## TonyW

Is anyone else thinking if that kid in Shrek going "Do the (d)roar! Do the (d)raw!" No? Just me then.


----------



## Charliej

Take any subs up on their interest and then just get it over with


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Yes any on the stand by list should get a go, I'd understand if I missed out this way. Wouldn't be happy though lol


----------



## Mrboots2u

set a time. say 7.30 pm them as well. if not reply give tickets to someone else . what you think


----------



## glevum

Cant wait to see who wins this....good luck all


----------



## MarkyP

Am I too late - been out for the day?


----------



## Mrboots2u

MarkyP said:


> Am I too late - been out for the day?


Still open Nope not drawn yet, transfer the money to dave and leave a message here .


----------



## MarkyP

I've just paid... Game On!


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> set a time. say 7.30 pm them as well. if not reply give tickets to someone else . what you think


Do you think I haven't pm'd them?


----------



## coffeechap

Just jet rig left get ready folks its on just struggling to get hold of glen now!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

coffeechap said:


> Just jet rig left get ready folks its on just struggling to get hold of glen now!


Don't say Glenn's not answering his phone now. Nothing like building up the moment.


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Do you think I haven't pm'd them?


Lol, didnt mean you hadn't, just so they knew you set a time rather than looking on the thread . Oh ill shut up ......


----------



## coffeechap

geordie-barista said:


> Don't say Glenn's not answering his phone now. Nothing like building up the moment.


Just jtvrg left and yes Glenn is holding this up now, bad glenn


----------



## 4085

If this was a rugby club away trip, this guy would have been left to find his own way home...in the nicest possible way of course!


----------



## TonyW

I am standing by if you want my £20. Either way, good luck all.


----------



## robti

Space cleared, worktop polished,water filtered,electricity paid, phone charged and ready to receive my call :clock:ticking


----------



## coffeechap

Cheers tony, but as the final person confirmed they would go for a £20 ticket I will of course honour it


----------



## TonyW

coffeechap said:


> Cheers tony, but as the final person confirmed they would go for a £20 ticket I will of course honour it


Of course. Quite right too. Good luck everyone.


----------



## jtvrg

Sorry guys, just back from N Wales, will make payment first thing in the morning, get ready!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Now turning into Where's Glenn? Red and white stripe top in a crowd anyone ?


----------



## coffeechap

I know seems to have disappeared completely but I am quite sure he will get this done tonight......


----------



## jtvrg

Update fellas, payment made, should be cleared in couple of hours, good luck to all!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Whoop whoop .....................


----------



## coffeechap

Glenn, Glenn, Glenn,Glenn


----------



## robti

Glen told me it was no. 5 before he went out


----------



## Mrboots2u

Message from mr coffee chap whose Internet has gone , glen is out Til gone 11. The draw will now be at 1900 hours tomorrow. Sleep well everyone and fingers crossed .


----------



## coffeechap

at 1900 glen will put the names into a randomising program that will allocate a number oer entry for each of the participants, so if you bought 2 tickets you will get two numbers. Full forum names will be used so this is the list at the moment in alphabetical order before randomisation

Alisingh 1 ticket

Aphellion 3 tickets

Big Ben 2 tickets

Big Norry 1 ticket

Billcoxfam 1 ticket

Brewboy 1 ticket

Bubbajvegas 1 ticket

Carper2K 1 ticket

CharlieJ 1 ticket

Chomer 1 ticket

Coffeechap 1 ticket

Coffeediva 1 ticket

D_Evans 1 ticket

Danm 1 ticket

Daren 1 ticket

Dave.wilton 1 ticket

Dfk41 2 tickets

Drude 1 ticket

Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket

Geordie-Barista 3 tickets

Geordie Boy 1 ticket

jollybean 1 ticket

jtvrg 1 ticket

MarkyP 1 ticket

Mrboots2u 1 ticket

MWJB 2 tickets

Neill 1 ticket

Noelweston 1 ticket

Oop north 1 ticket

Reneb 1 ticket

Repeat 1 ticket

Rmcgandara 1 ticket

Robti 1 ticket

Shaun1 1 ticket

Spukey 1 ticket

Systemic Kid 1 ticket

Vikingboy 1 ticket

Walter sobchak 1 ticket

Wobin19 1 ticket

Working Dog 1 ticket

Yes Row 1 ticket

666tyler 2 tickets

as soon as the names have been allocated a random number, glenn will publish a screen print, he will then get the program to random select a number from 1 to 50 this will be the winning number. good luck everyone.


----------



## coffeechap

i think glen is nearly home so will all be over soon!!!!


----------



## Glenn

So, 7pm rolls around and the excitement builds.

50 tickets in tonights draw...

I will be posting screenshots of the process we are following, which is;

Take all 50 entrants and place them each on 1 row of a spreadsheet (Raw)

Randomise this list to get the Random list to be drawn from (Random 1)

The randomised list will then be run through the random generator and the first row will indicate the winner (Draw)

Stay tuned...


----------



## coffeechap

just to make things clear folks, pick up is prefered, however i will post at winners expense.


----------



## Glenn

The Random List is as follows:


AphellionYesRowDfk42GeordieBoyGeordie-BaristaChomerShaun1NoelwestonMarkyPDfk41D_EvansBrewboyNeillBigBenCoffeechapBigBenBubbajvegasWobin19BigNorryRmcgandaraDarenAphellionRenebBillcoxfamSpukeyWaltersobchakVikingboyDave.wiltonRepeatOopNorthjollybeanGeordie-BaristaWorkingDogSystemicKid666tylerCarper2KRobtiDanm666tylerDrudeMWJBMWJBCoffeedivajtvrgAlisinghGangstarrrrrCharlieJGeordie-BaristaAphellionMrboots2u

The next post will reveal the winner...


----------



## Glenn

and the winner is ....


----------



## Glenn

*MarkyP*

*
*

Congratulations *MarkyP *- you are now the proud owner of a Bezerra Strega Lever Coffee Machine

The draw notes are online

Thank you to all who entered the raffle arranged by *coffeechap*


----------



## Mrboots2u

Well done marky !!!!!!


----------



## glevum

Well done mate. Welcome to the Bezzera club


----------



## reneb

Congrats MarkyP, excellent prize!


----------



## iroko

Congrats


----------



## MWJB

Congrats Marky P!

I guess I can stop practising my "Strega squat" in the mirror now...;-)


----------



## chomer

Phew!

I was honestly worried that i might WIN it!.

It looked too much for my newbie skills anyway. Congrats MarkyP


----------



## Neill

Congrats. Enjoy.


----------



## glevum

MWJB said:


> Congrats Marky P!
> 
> I guess I can stop practising my "Strega squat" in the mirror now...;-)


Hahaha...yeah those JS videos do make me chuckle


----------



## Wobin19

Nice one Marky P, Congratulations!


----------



## Spukey

My name is mark and my surname begins with a P, sure its not me???

Hahaha

Well done MarkyP


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Guess it's flat whites and double espressos all round! Congratulations - enjoy your new machine.


----------



## ronsil

Congratulations MarkyP.

Do you generally do well in raffles or is this a 'one off'?

Enjoy the Machine


----------



## coffeechap

fantastic and soooooooo lucky to get in.


----------



## aphelion

Congratulations Marky P!


----------



## MarkyP

Wow!

Dave's just phoned and I didn't believe him!

I never win anything!!!

I can't believe it...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

MarkyP said:


> Wow! Dave's just phoned and I didn't believe him! I never win anything!!! I can't believe it...


It's OK MarkyP, it's all a dream and you'll wake up soon!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Big, big thank you to Lever Legend for all the work he's put in to make this happen.


----------



## alisingh

Congratulations!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Congrats! Well jel!


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Congrats, you will have fun with it!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Congratulations Marky P and thanks to coffeechap for another great raffle


----------



## 4085

Well done Mark.......shall I put your handles on hold for the Leva.....LOL. Once you get it, you are just up the road from me, so if I can help you with it please just ay so!


----------



## TonyW

Congratulations Mark. Enjoy.


----------



## vikingboy

great stuff.....I at least have the continuity that I never win anything!

Anyway to console myself in advance of loosing out tonight, I ordered my Londinium earlier today.

Congrats MarkyP - let us know how you get on with it when it arrives.


----------



## Mrboots2u

vikingboy said:


> great stuff.....I at least have the continuity that I never win anything!
> 
> Anyway to console myself in advance of loosing out tonight, I ordered my Londinium earlier today.
> 
> Congrats MarkyP - let us know how you get on with it when it arrives.


Cool , I ordered mine two weeks ago, fingers crossed


----------



## chomer

This was great fun. Thanks for making it happen Coffeechap.


----------



## Dylan

Congrats MarkyP a machine to last you a lifetime.


----------



## repeat

Congratulations. I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## Big Tony

Well done Mark... you should return the gesture and feed your Expo back into the system... well towards me anyway


----------



## bignorry

well done Mark


----------



## MarkyP

Thanks everyone!

Dave: I think the handles do get put on hold...


----------



## MarkyP

Big Tony said:


> Well done Mark... you should return the gesture and feed your Expo back into the system... well towards me anyway


Depending on which machine wins the shootout I might keep or move them both on and embrace lever-dom wholeheartedly!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Congrats I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## 4085

Marty, I can do Strega handles as well.....!


----------



## jeebsy

Yeah, raffle Expo, spread the love...


----------



## 4515

Congratulations Mark

Enjoy your new lever loveliness


----------



## Jollybean

Many congratulations MarkyP. Have fun with it


----------



## jtvrg

Congrats MarkyP, lucky b........er !!!!!!! I'll buy a ticket for your expo


----------



## MarkyP

Is this still true?

I wasn't dreaming???


----------



## Mrboots2u

MarkyP said:


> Is this still true?
> 
> I wasn't dreaming???


It's still true, welcome to the lever club . You got a great piece of kit there , and for a raffle ticket an absolute steal! Congratulations


----------



## MarkyP

dfk41 said:


> Well done Mark.......shall I put your handles on hold for the Leva.....LOL. Once you get it, you are just up the road from me, so if I can help you with it please just ay so!


Thanks Dave, I may just take you up on that!


----------



## Walter Sobchak

MarkyP said:


> Is this still true?
> 
> I wasn't dreaming???


Congrats Dude!


----------

